# Ma boite mac.com s'est substituée à numericable.fr



## AL1711 (19 Avril 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

J ai un Imac depuis peu et hier soir, j'ai du faire une fausse manoeuvre car ma boite mail mac.com s'est substituée à ma boite numericable.fr.

Comment puis je SVP récupérer mon ancienne boite car bien sûr, je ne reçois plus de messages etc ...

Merci d'avance.

Bonne journée à tous et je garde le sourire


----------



## ntx (19 Avril 2008)

Tu parles de quel logiciel ? Mail ? Tu as une option "Ajouter un compte" dans le menu fichier. Il te suffit de reparamétrer ton compte.


----------



## AL1711 (20 Avril 2008)

ntx a dit:


> Tu parles de quel logiciel ? Mail ? Tu as une option "Ajouter un compte" dans le menu fichier. Il te suffit de reparamétrer ton compte.




Merci ntx de ta réponse rapide.

Je suis aller sur "ajouter un compte" mais mon incompétence me fait butter sur le type du compte (il me semble que c 'est POP numericable) description du compte etc ...

Peux tu m'aiguiller STP?

Merci d'avance...


----------



## ntx (20 Avril 2008)

POP : les messages présents sont copiés du serveur vers le poste client à chaque fois que tu te connectes.
IMAP : le client se connecte directement sur le serveur pour se "synchroniser" et tu peux consulter ta boîte de n'importe quelle machine, elle sera toujours dans le même état.

Je trouve l'IMAP plus pratique, à voir chez Numericable pour savoir si c'est géré. Il doit y avoir une page chez ton FAI qui te donne les paramètres à saisir.


----------



## Rincevent78 (20 Avril 2008)

ntx a dit:


> Je trouve l'IMAP plus pratique, à voir chez Numericable pour savoir si c'est géré. Il doit y avoir une page chez ton FAI qui te donne les paramètres à saisir.



Je confirme, Numericable a bien les deux types de comptes : POP et IMAP. Personnellement j'utilise POP, et comme j'étais client Numericable à l'époque où ça s'appelait noos, les paramètres sont "pop.noos.fr".


----------

